
Advertising your software on Facebook (=Fail) - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2010/11/12/advertising-your-software-on-facebook-fail/
======
eiji
In Facebook I can delete advertising using the X-button, and radioselect a
reason (inappropriate, uninteresting, ...).

Do you get feedback on those actions, or does facebook use that only internal?

